# Embedding audio in a post here?



## QuiteAlright (Dec 23, 2021)

I've got an extremely stupid question. I can see the "attach files" button when posting on VIC, but I see some people posting with an embedded audio player showing up inside of their posts. How does one do that?


----------



## Virtuoso (Dec 23, 2021)

You can just drag and drop an mp3 audio file into the post and it will automagically add the player.


----------



## QuiteAlright (Dec 23, 2021)

Virtuoso said:


> You can just drag and drop an mp3 audio file into the post and it will automagically add the player.


Thanks! That's pretty simple but I guess it wasn't obvious to me.


----------



## Virtuoso (Dec 23, 2021)

No worries. You can do the same with images as well.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 25, 2021)

QuiteAlright said:


> I've got an extremely stupid question. I can see the "attach files" button when posting on VIC, but I see some people posting with an embedded audio player showing up inside of their posts. How does one do that?


Yes, not a stupid question at all! And the reply is true. It should automatically recognize and pull the native media player into your post.

There are different many formats that will be automatically recognized by the forum software. If you have any issue, try using the Media insert option from the toolbar to enter your link manually. 

▼





Copy the link from the site (Vimeo, YouTube, Soundcloud, etc) and paste it in the field "Enter media URL." Click "Continue" and it should display the media with its native player in your post.

▼






Hope this helps!

Andre
VIC Tech support


----------



## b_elliott (Aug 28, 2022)

Um I just now tried to drag and drop one of my mp3 files onto this reply space and it behaved like "Attach Files" i.e., the default behavior. There was no embedded media player. 

I then tried the media button to copy the file address from my pc (E:drive) and got a "no can do". 

I am guessing unless one's file is already posted on one of the listed/supported media sites there is no other embedded player function for vi-ctrl. True?


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 28, 2022)

b_elliott said:


> Um I just now tried to drag and drop one of my mp3 files onto this reply space and it behaved like "Attach Files" i.e., the default behavior. There was no embedded media player.


You need to also click the "Insert" button. Like this:

View attachment ScreenFlow.mp4


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 28, 2022)

Hi, as you correctlly said, you can only embed a file that's already online.

And as Mike says, if you upload a file from your computer - image or mp3 - it will load it as an attachment. You then need to tell the software what to do after you upload the file.

Here is what it looks like when you upload and attach an mp3 file.

▼

View attachment andre-arpeggish.mp3


If you embed a file that is online, it will display using a player that is created by the site it is hosted on, not the basic default like above.

Hope this helps,

Andre


----------



## b_elliott (Aug 28, 2022)

OMG so glad I wazn't shy being clueless n all. 

My special mp3 with a gift mantra for all who helped!  

View attachment That's The Way!.mp3


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 28, 2022)

Mike Greene said:


> You need to also click the "Insert" button. Like this:
> 
> View attachment ScreenFlow.mp4



Ohhh, so that's how that's done, I always wondered why sometimes I see audio files as attachments and sometimes as a player. Thanks a lot for the video!


----------

